# PAT test



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi
Iam going to be going for my PAT test soon.I was wondering what type of things you have to do? How far do you have to run? If someone could give me a heads up on the events that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

If it is for Civil Service its not that bad if you are someone in shape. You have an obstacle course running over and under things and then you have to pull a heavy bag over a line. There is a dummy drag. Then you have to fire i think 7 shots(mock firearm) w/one hand in each hand. I think there might be something else. But there is no mile run or anything like that. I think if you go to the Human Resources/Civil Service web page it explains what the test consists of.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You also might want to check past topics on this board for more info.


----------

